# Headed to Universal HHH Orlando this year!



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

very interesting, I agree.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm with you, bro. Somehow comments about every trinket anyone finds at Wal Mart belongs in General Halloween. But news and discussions about the biggest, scariest Halloween event in the country does not. Who makes these decisions, and why do they still have a job?


----------

